# Old Metal Shed Roof Leak



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

A friend recently gave me an 8x10 old metal shed thats been collecting junk for years. I have got it moved and all set up. Its going to be tiny workshop/ tool storage shed. I was putting up some shelves and such this afternoon in a rain storm and there are a couple leaks I need to seal up. It has a gambrel roof and the leaks seem to be coming in between the upper and lower roofs on each side. That makes sense because they manufacture simply cut the ribs and bent the ribbed panel so the same panel covers both the upper and lower roofs then put a trim piece over the seam. I attempted to seal the openings at each rib with foil tape when I put the shed back together but apparently that isn't working. 

My plan unless I come up with something different is to take off the roof, run heavy plastic sheeting over the top and put the metal back on so the plastic catches any leaks and directs then outside.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Why not cut the panels all the way and make up some pitch change flashing, and put the trim back on


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> Why not cut the panels all the way and make up some pitch change flashing, and put the trim back on


That would work, but it would require $1500 in tools I don't have to accomplish. 

The trim pieces are basically ridgecap with 1 1/2" legs.






i


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

It doesn't have to look good, it's getting covered right? I would just cut it, screw trim coil into the lower roof, then bend the coil with your hand and screw the upper roof into place.

Or go get a few tubes of flex seal


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> It doesn't have to look good, it's getting covered right? I would just cut it, screw trim coil into the lower roof, then bend the coil with your hand and screw the upper roof into place.
> 
> Or go get a few tubes of flex seal


It won't be covered, the trim piece on;y covers about 1 1/2" each side of the joint


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Post a picture of the shed, I'll make a video for you


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

This is a picture I just found online of the shed. My camara is MIA as of late.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

Go buy a 5 gallon bucket of topcoat or knock off brand from tapco. It shouldn't cost more than 150.00-200.00. Just clean the surface really well and pressure wash if you can. Apply with sprayer or roller. Much cheaper and you will have some left over for future leaks. It's elastomeric and create a solid membrane. I would probably apply two coats and it doesn't look that bad.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

LeeFowler said:


> Go buy a 5 gallon bucket of topcoat or knock off brand from tapco. It shouldn't cost more than 150.00-200.00. Just clean the surface really well and pressure wash if you can. Apply with sprayer or roller. Much cheaper and you will have some left over for future leaks. It's elastomeric and create a solid membrane. I would probably apply two coats and it doesn't look that bad.


I could buy the tin to re roof that for under $150. Way cheaper then what?


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

LeeFowler said:


> Go buy a 5 gallon bucket of topcoat or knock off brand from tapco. It shouldn't cost more than 150.00-200.00. Just clean the surface really well and pressure wash if you can. Apply with sprayer or roller. Much cheaper and you will have some left over for future leaks. It's elastomeric and create a solid membrane. I would probably apply two coats and it doesn't look that bad.


I suspect the leaks are coming from the cut ribs being bent over the corner leaving a 1/2" gap as each rib bends. I suspect an elastomer coating isn't going to bridge that gap very well.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> I could buy the tin to re roof that for under $150. Way cheaper then what?


The tools he said he needed.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

Dustincoc said:


> I suspect the leaks are coming from the cut ribs being bent over the corner leaving a 1/2" gap as each rib bends. I suspect an elastomer coating isn't going to bridge that gap very well.


Perhaps not...


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

LeeFowler said:


> The tools he said he needed.


He's talking about a brake, and he doesn't need one. I'm going to show him how tomorrow


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

Ha. Don't listen to me. Though he could rent a break for $50.00 at sunbelt tools. I mean or you wanted the bends to look nice.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

You know, after giving this puzzling enigma a few hours of intense thought, conducting experiments in my mind in order to deduce what is causing this grievous issue you are experiencing with your new acquired shed, I have come to the conclusion that:

1. you have a leak in the roof caused by one or more hole(s), cut(s), slice(s) in the surface of the roof envelope.

2. In order to alleviate this condition the best advice I can give you is to plug the offending hole(s), cut(s), slice(s) to the roof system with something.



I hope this will help you in your future endeavors and at least guide you to a satisfactory conclusion to this perplexing conundrum.

Now don't thank me too profusely, if yu wish to thank me the best way is make a small donation (a significant donation is better) in my name to me.


Andy.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> I could buy the tin to re roof that for under $150. Way cheaper then what?


I can get the tin for about $60.



LeeFowler said:


> Ha. Don't listen to me. Though he could rent a break for $50.00 at sunbelt tools. I mean or you wanted the bends to look nice.


The nearest sunbelt tools is 124.3 miles away. I'd spend twice that much in gas just to get it. I know of no place locally that rents brakes. Anyone that uses one just buys one.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Those sheds are junk.. They rust out in no time.. Just save yourself some money and time and throw a tarp over it..


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Rich D. said:


> Those sheds are junk.. They rust out in no time.. Just save yourself some money and time and throw a tarp over it..


My original plan was to take the roof off and run plastic dropclothes then put the roof back on so that any leaks are directed outside the walls. 

I realize these sheds aren't that great and this one is almost 10 years old. Its got a bit of rust in spots. Hence why I don't want to spend a whole lot of money on it. I eventually plan to frame wooden shed on the base I built for it but this has to do for now.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

I've got a couple of those sheds, I got the 10x14. I got them on clearance at Lowe's for $75. They come with a roll of duct tape, You pull the ridge caps, install a length of tape down the seam, re-install the caps, problem solved...: Thumbsup:


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> I've got a couple of those sheds, I got the 10x14. I got them on clearance at Lowe's for $75. They come with a roll of duct tape, You pull the ridge caps, install a length of tape down the seam, re-install the caps, problem solved...: Thumbsup:


I put foil tape on the seam when I put it together.


----------



## Just a girl (Aug 2, 2021)

Dustincoc said:


> A friend recently gave me an 8x10 old metal shed thats been collecting junk for years. I have got it moved and all set up. Its going to be tiny workshop/ tool storage shed. I was putting up some shelves and such this afternoon in a rain storm and there are a couple leaks I need to seal up. It has a gambrel roof and the leaks seem to be coming in between the upper and lower roofs on each side. That makes sense because they manufacture simply cut the ribs and bent the ribbed panel so the same panel covers both the upper and lower roofs then put a trim piece over the seam. I attempted to seal the openings at each rib with foil tape when I put the shed back together but apparently that isn't working.
> 
> My plan unless I come up with something different is to take off the roof, run heavy plastic sheeting over the top and put the metal back on so the plastic catches any leaks and directs then outside.


I'm just a girl but why don't ya screw some thin plywood into the roof, seal any potential areas that may leak then slap some roof shingles on there. Come on guys!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't wait for M to find this.....


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Just a girl said:


> I'm just a girl but why don't ya screw some thin plywood into the roof, seal any potential areas that may leak then slap some roof shingles on there. Come on guys!


I'm just a pr*ck.... have been way before this thread was started.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What is your contractor trade?


----------



## Just a girl (Aug 2, 2021)

hdavis said:


> I can't wait for M to find this.....


Who's M? Will I be in trouble with him? Lol


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

@madrina 
:whistling:

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Just a girl said:


> I'm just a girl but why don't ya screw some thin plywood into the roof, seal any potential areas that may leak then slap some roof shingles on there. Come on guys!


It's a cheap tin garden shed. I doubt the structure would support the weight of plywood. 9 years after I started this thread, and the roof still leaks.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Grace Vycor peel & stick flashing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ll_moto_ll (9 mo ago)

__





560 KARNA-Bond (Self-Sealing Tapes) | KARNAK


560 KARNA-Bond self-sealing tapes contain highly adhesive micro-sealant with a built-in-primer to quickly seal surfaces and stop the intrusion of moisture.




www.karnakcorp.com


----------

